
On Leaf Blowers - shaki-dora
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/04/james-fallows-leaf-blower-ban/583210/
======
brownbat
> By 2020, gas-powered leaf blowers, lawn mowers, and similar equipment [in
> California] could produce more ozone pollution than all the millions of cars
> in California combined. Two-stroke engines are that dirty. Cars have become
> that clean.

After using a lightweight electric mower, I can't imagine going back. I would
be 100% on board with the electrification of most small engines, as soon as
gains in efficiency and power make that viable.

